# Selling nid army



## KnockOut51 (Dec 18, 2009)

Most of the army is unpainted 
1 swarm lord primed black
1 tervigon 
1 death leaper
3 carnifexs 
13 warriors
3 ravanors 
30 plus termagunts 
30 plus hormagaunts 
5 ripper swarms
8 genestealers 
10 gargoyles 

Looking for another army or for cash, asking $450 obo. Trades are also welcome


----------



## KnockOut51 (Dec 18, 2009)

Still around, interested in trades still


----------



## Hive_Mind (Jul 24, 2014)

Would you ship to the uk if the price isn't to much? 

I have a High Elves Army if you're interested


----------

